# New Stock Music Agency seeking bands and composers!



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

We, at the AUDIO CABIN, are building a new, modern marketplace for royalty free music to connect musicians and filmmakers from all over the world and we would like to invite you to become a part of our initial roster of artists.

We are now accepting applications!

Follow the link, find out more and apply as an artist today!

http://bit.ly/audiocabin


The Audio Cabin


----------



## d.healey (Oct 11, 2015)

Royalty Free ey...


----------



## Daryl (Oct 11, 2015)

I think you need to explain what makes your site unique, when compared with all the hundreds of others already in existence. Who is in charge of quality control? What are their qualifications? How many placements have you already achieved? How big is your sales team?

You may well be perfectly legit and genuine about your company, but without this information there is no reason to believe that you can achieve anything.

Disclaimer: I am not a Royalty Free fan...!

D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 11, 2015)

No royalties? This gig must pay really well upfront, then.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 11, 2015)

Ned, I think by Royalty Free, they mean that you only get Broadcast Royalties. not mechanicals.

D


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> No royalties? This gig must pay really well upfront, then.


Royalty Free Music does NOT mean that you won't earn anything. In simplified terms, it means that if a client pays for a license, he does not have to report anything to any PRO (ASCAP, BMI, etc.) in the future. He pays once for the right to use your music and you get your commission.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 11, 2015)

Royalty Free means they pay for the track once and use it as many times as they like right? But can you also register this same track on a PRO and receive further say, BMI or PRS payments. Not sure about that tbh. But I think it's unlikely.

Baron Greuner


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Royalty Free means they pay for the track once and use it as many times as they like right? But can you also register this same track on a PRO and receive further say, BMI or PRS payments. Not sure about that tbh. But I think it's unlikely.
> 
> Baron Greuner



The short answer: No.
You can not register your royalty free tracks with any PRO, as long as there is no special contract in place. If someone licensed a royalty free track and wants to use it for a tv series e.g., he can do so (with a commercial license) without having to deal with a PRO anytime in the future. Music that's registered with a PRO is called "rights managed".


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd say we give mogago some time to answer Daryl's questions.

If we don't get answers, we start posting funny things in this thread.


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

Daryl said:


> I think you need to explain what makes your site unique, when compared with all the hundreds of others already in existence. Who is in charge of quality control? What are their qualifications? How many placements have you already achieved? How big is your sales team?
> 
> You may well be perfectly legit and genuine about your company, but without this information there is no reason to believe that you can achieve anything.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your comment.
It might make sense to get this straight:

We are a very young company. The website is still under construction and won't be live before early next year. Therefore we have no placements, yet. We have started from scratch and now need to find talented artists before we can start selling anything. The reason for the micropage is that we need to know with how many potential artists we can go online.

The chicken-and-egg problem...
Without any content, we can't sell anything.

Our acceptance rate is really low, because we are all musicians and quality always comes first. We wouldn't accept 95% of the content you can find on other sites.

We can't talk about details and our vision, not yet.
Once we launch Phase 2 of the website, we make all the information public our selected artists need: general terms and conditions, commissions, security, etc.

Until then, we hope visitors to this forum won't hesitate to send us their application in case they are interested.
We keep all the information you send private and would never share tracks you upload.
We prefer URLs anyway.

All the best. We hope we hear from you.


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Royalty Free means they pay for the track once and use it as many times as they like right? But can you also register this same track on a PRO and receive further say, BMI or PRS payments. Not sure about that tbh. But I think it's unlikely.
> 
> Baron Greuner



And by the way: it always depends on the license terms what the client can do with the music, whether he can use it for one project or an unlimited number of projects and whether he can use it for commercial productions or not.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for your considered answers. In light of you not being able to give any information regarding my very gentle questions, I'm not sure why anyone would send you anything, unless they were desperate, in which case I'm sure you wouldn't want that.

D


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

Daryl said:


> Thanks for your considered answers. In light of you not being able to give any information regarding my very gentle questions, I'm not sure why anyone would send you anything, unless they were desperate, in which case I'm sure you wouldn't want that.
> 
> D



Believe us: the response is great.


----------



## Vin (Oct 11, 2015)

Daryl said:


> Thanks for your considered answers. In light of you not being able to give any information regarding my very gentle questions, I'm not sure why anyone would send you anything, unless they were desperate, in which case I'm sure you wouldn't want that.
> 
> D



Just look at AudioJungle and similar sites...


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

Vin said:


> Just look at AudioJungle and similar sites...



Those sites are the reason why we have founded our company. We know the business for years.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 11, 2015)

mogago said:


> And by the way: it always depends on the license terms what the client can do with the music, whether he can use it for one project or an unlimited number of projects and whether he can use it for commercial productions or not.



You're going to have a nightmare with that. The kind of people that buy into Royalty Free a lot of the time don't give a shit about your rules unfortunately. They're looking for tracks for their company so-called corporate videos and the type of music they want is awash on the internet and RF libraries like Pond and Audiojungle for instance. You even can, in extreme circumstances, hear this stuff on YouTube complete with the watermark message because they just don't give a shit. Tunesat can be you friend of course, but even then…..

Another issue here is this quality and the 'we're all musicians' thing. Best of intentions, I'm sure. but the fact of the matter is, 99% of '_musicians_' can't get a deal with an exclusive PRO library that are very well established, because of numerous reasons. For example, there's too much cross over with current established composers or mostly because they're just plain crap. Let's be honest here and not beat about the bush.

Just looking at Tunesat right now, I'm seeing 58 usages of tracks over the last 3 days, which compared to some of the people here is probably well down the field, but I prefer that to one off payments.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 11, 2015)

mogago said:


> Believe us: the response is great.


I have no axe to grind in this conversation, because you aren't in competition with me in the least.

However, because I'm successful and have many years in the profession, I just wanted to help less experienced people know what questions to ask. We haven't even talked about your search engine and metadata yet...

D


----------



## mogago (Oct 11, 2015)

We understand.
And we really have nothing to hide. We just decided to go this way and make a pre-selection before we start phase 2. Consider it to be a soft release. We have no interest in building an expensive, top-notch website and then drowning in unpredictable problems and chaos. Imagine an empty music library. You would lose all the clients right away, while you wait for good content, which takes weeks or months.


----------



## Vin (Oct 11, 2015)

mogago said:


> Those sites are the reason why we have founded our company. We know the business for years.



Care to elaborate? How's your library different from AudioJungle which also don't allow PRO registration etc.?


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, you keep talking in "we" ... Besides all other things people have asked for in this thread is: who is we? If it is a group of composers uniting and looking for other members, it certainly would be easy to reveal who the core group is, wouldn't it? Composer websites? I would never be interested to upload my work to a website without knowing, who is behind it. I might add, to my knowledge every website is required a legal note (impressum) containing the person responsible for the business. Cannot find that on the website ...


----------



## Daryl (Oct 11, 2015)

Vin said:


> Care to elaborate? How's your library different from AudioJungle which also don't allow PRO registration etc.?


Dunno, but it already means that UK professionals won't join, as we don't have the option whether or not to register our music with them.

D


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 11, 2015)

Halarious every time one of hese companies reaches out in this forum. 
There should be a beware stickie.
Funny enough, there is probably folks who submitted.


----------



## Tatu (Oct 11, 2015)

Indeed. I'd guess there is probably _a lot_ of folks who submitted.


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 11, 2015)

I find these kinds of sites desperately sad and depressing. I'm lucky to not have to do this stuff, but cannot fathom how anybody could see this as a good deal myself. That a musician with any training whatsoever has to submit to a review process for the _honor_ of giving up their writer's share is bad enough, but to a company which has never placed anything anywhere, with no up front money? Geez.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 11, 2015)

Can I just ask the proprietors of this new company which music colleges they attended please and what the financial status is?


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, I would like to build shareholder value with your intellectual property. Please send me as much of your intellectual property as you like. I will decide what of your intellectual property to use. Just by the act of sending me your intellectual property I will have rights over it, even if I do nothing with it. I will hold rights to it in perpetuity, and I will be able to sell those rights on to anyone. You might never receive any remuneration for your intellectual property. If and when I profit from your intellectual property you may receive remuneration at my sole discretion. Thanks, another royalty free library dot com


----------

